# Can't Find a Score for Liszt S.621?



## JWVincent (Jan 4, 2017)

Greetings,

Short: I'm trying to find a score for Franz Liszt's _Six Hungarian Rhapsodies_ for single piano, four hands (duet). The Searle catalog number is S.621. I'm looking for score to purchase and annotate in the long term, but I would also like a score to use temporarily (library, online, etc.) until I can have a score shipped. I've checked a number of major library catalogs and classical music publishers online with no success. Any advice or resources? Thanks!

Long: A friend and I are interested in playing Liszt's second Hungarian Rhapsody together on the piano. I took on the responsibility of finding a score to use, but I have had no success and am frankly stuck; I could use some advice and/or help from the classical music community. Here's what I've learned so far:
Franz Liszt published most of his 19 Hungarian Rhapsodies for solo piano by 1853. The collection has a Searle catalog number of S.244. Later, Franz Doppler arranged six of these (2, 5, 6, 9, 12, 14) for orchestra, and Liszt made revisions to these. The catalog number for the orchestral arrangement is S.359. In 1874, Liszt arranged the six orchestral versions for piano duet (single piano, four hands). The catalog number for these duets is S.621. The original Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 appeared as the fourth duet, so the catalog number is S.621/4, but I've also seen S.621/2 (perhaps a mistake?). Now, there's another composer by the name of Franz Bendel, who lived at approximately the same time as Liszt. It seems that he also made arrangements of some of the Hungarian Rhapsodies for simplified solo piano and for single piano, four hands.
So, it appears that I have two arrangements for piano duet of Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 to choose from. In the research I've done so far, it seems that the Bendel's is more popular, or at least more well-known. Most of the recordings I've found on YouTube are of Bendel's arrangement, and the only duet score on the IMSLP page for Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 is Bendel's arrangement. My friend and I listened to both arrangements and decided that we liked the Liszt arrangement more, so that's why I'm looking for that particular arrangement. I couldn't find it on IMSLP, at my local university's music library, or at the Eastman School's Sibley Music Library. I also checked a number of publishers I'm familiar with (G. Schirmer, Breitkopf & Härtel, Bärenreiter, Henle) and couldn't find it. It appears that Liszt's arrangements were originally published by one of the Schuberth publishers, but I don't think they are in business anymore.
Ok, so what I'm looking for is a score from a reputable publisher (preferably urtext) that I can purchase and make performance notes in. While I am waiting for that to be printed or shipped or whatever other delays may occur, I would also like a temporary score that I can use to begin learning the piece. I usually grab scores from IMSLP for this purpose, but seeing as they don't have this particular arrangement, that isn't an option. I could really use the community's help in finding this piece. I would also appreciate any advice on how to locate [apparently] rare pieces of music in the future should I experience this again; I feel that I've tried all of the typical search routes and come up empty-handed. Of course, it's possible that I was somehow misinformed during my research process and there is no such arrangement. Anyway, all thoughts and comments are appreciated. Thank you for your time!

Resources:
IMSLP Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2
IMSLP Franz Liszt
Wikipedia Hungarian Rhapsodies
Wikipedia Liszt's Compositions
YouTube Liszt's Arrangement
YouTube Bendel's Arrangement


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you tried this site?

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/sm/


----------

